

FoundationDB proves the datastore is the worst place in your stack to take risks - antics
http://blog.nullspace.io/databases.html

======
Scramblejams
I've been looking at Riak for a new project and this whole FoundationDB thing
gives me pause. Yeah, Riak is mostly open source, but if the whole team were
bought up and put into isolation, how long would it be before the community
could really run with the code that was left?

